
Ask HN: Is there a platform to organize social media messaging in a single place - anandnair
So that I can see my customer&#x27;s messages from Facebook, Twitter, WhatsApp etc in one place and quickly respond from there itself?
======
ColinWright
I'm sure someone is working on one, saying:

"There are too many competing social messaging systems - we need one, central
system that brings it all together in one place."

[https://xkcd.com/927/](https://xkcd.com/927/)

